# Polygon Siskui frames T vs D



## asilker (5 mo ago)

Hey squishy bouncy bobbing people, I realize that as finished bikes obviously the paint and build kits across the D and T lines are different

If I'm buying used with the intent on using the frame and swapping other parts, should I be aware of distinctions between frames?

With the exception of the rear shocks, are all Siskiu frames the same per size?


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

asilker said:


> Hey squishy bouncy bobbing people, I realize that as finished bikes obviously the paint and build kits across the D and T lines are different
> 
> If I'm buying used with the intent on using the frame and swapping other parts, should I be aware of distinctions between frames?
> 
> With the exception of the rear shocks, are all Siskiu frames the same per size?


The travel & geo is totally different between the D, T & N series frames. Within each series the frames are the same with the exception of the D5 and the D6/D7. The D5 has QR dropouts and the D6/D7 have thru axles.


----------



## asilker (5 mo ago)

louiesquared said:


> The travel & geo is totally different between the D, T & N series frames. Within each series the frames are the same with the exception of the D5 and the D6/D7. The D5 has QR dropouts and the D6/D7 have thru axles.


Ok got it.

This is gonna sound like I'm beating a dead horse so I apologize in advance... But you're saying even if the rear shocks were swapped to match, the D frames are otherwise differently shaped from the T


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

Yes. The eye to eye length is limited on each bike so you can only use a certain size shock. There are a few minor changes that can be made by using an over stroked shock and possible offset bushing to increase rear travel but the kinematics are designed for a specific travel. If you deviate from that travel it can cause negative handling characteristics. In addition, the T7 has a longer reach and a slacker head tube. Each series is designed for a specific type of riding. There is some overlap but the T Series is designed for more aggressive trails.


----------



## asilker (5 mo ago)

louiesquared said:


> Yes. The eye to eye length is limited on each bike so you can only use a certain size shock. There are a few minor changes that can be made by using an over stroked shock and possible offset bushing to increase rear travel but the kinematics are designed for a specific travel. If you deviate from that travel it can cause negative handling characteristics. In addition, the T7 has a longer reach and a slacker head tube. Each series is designed for a specific type of riding. There is some overlap but the T Series is designed for more aggressive trails.


That makes a lot of sense. Thank you for explaining to me.

Does that mean that the 27.5 and 29 frames are mutually exclusive? I know it's a trend now for many hardtails to accommodate either in the same frame, but it sounds like that might not be the case here


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

asilker said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Thank you for explaining to me.
> 
> Does that mean that the 27.5 and 29 frames are mutually exclusive? I know it's a trend now for many hardtails to accommodate either in the same frame, but it sounds like that might not be the case here


That is correct. The rear triangle is different for each wheel size. Bikes that allow the user to switch between two rear wheel sizes use either a flip chip or a swappable linkage to compensate.


----------

